# Share your growth scan estimate vs. baby's birth weight



## Eniala

Just curious since my baby measured quite a bit bigger than normal at 38 weeks, I know they say its not always accurate, but wondering about everyone else's experiences?

What was your baby's weight at your last growth scan, how far along were you, and what was baby's birth weight and when did s/he come?


----------



## SoupDragon

At 39 weeks, my DD was estimated 8lb on growth scan. She was born at 40+1, weighing 10lb 2oz. 

I know someone who was told they were going to have a huge baby from their growth scan, and the little one arrived weighing 5lb. I don't think the scans are always particularly accurate, and an experienced midwife is probably better at estimating a baby's size than a growth scan is - when I got to hospital in labour, the midwife who examined me knew immediately that DD was huge.


----------



## minties

I had a growth scan at 40+5 with my son and his weight was estimated at 3.3kg (about 7lbs 4oz I think) and he arrived 24 hours later and was 3.3kg.

I had a scan at 36+2 and she was estimated at 3.2kg (about 7lbs 1 oz) and she arrived at 39+2 weighing 3.6kg/about 8 lbs.


----------



## mara16jade

They kept saying I was having a "massive baby". Not exactly something anyone wants to hear. Lol

I believe the week before I gave birth, they estimated he was in the 6lb range. And I gave birth at 37w4d and he was 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long. So he was pretty big for being early.


----------



## hanni

At 39 weeks I was told my son was 7lb 2 and that he would gain 1lb per week from then. He was born at 41 weeks weighing 9lb 3 so it was bang on for us!


----------



## AmandaBanana

Estimated 9lbs 2oz
Born 8lbs 9oz


----------



## mommyhopeful2

The morning my son was born I had an ultrasound appt and they told me he measured and they thought he was about 5.5 lbs. he was 8.2 lbs 6 hours later when he came out.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I had a growth scan with dd2 because i was measuring small in the bump. They estimated 7lb 2oz and she was 6lb 15oz born, so very accurate really.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 I had a growth scan in the morning at 39 plus 6 and she measured at just under 5lb, I was induced that day due to IUGR and she was born that evening at 6lb 1oz, totally off for me.
I didn't find the midwifes much better though either tbh, whilst I was in labour with dd4 she said that she reckoned she would be pretty small, mid to high 6lb but definitely under the 7 mark, she was born an hour later at 7lb 9oz :)


----------



## mum140381

mine was spot on growth scan 39 weeks 6lb 4 induced and she was 6lb 4


----------



## Spudtastic

Growth scan at 36 + 1 estimated 5 lb 14 Oz. 
Born at 40+5 at 7 lb 7 Oz.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Growth scan at 36+1 estimated weight of 8.5lbs if born at 40 weeks 

Baby born yesterday at 39+1 weighing 8lbs exactly


----------



## mrssat

Aww congrats rainbowdrop.
Dd 1 growth scan at 36 +1 est weight 3lb 10. Another growth scan 36+2 estate weight 4lb 5 oz. Born 37+1 weighed 4lb 3 oz. 
So pretty accurate. 
Had growth scans with ds but can't remember them estimating a weight. Anyway he was 7lb 3. Got 4 growth scans booked with this one all precautionary.


----------



## CRWx

Told she was 6lbs 9oz at 38+1... Will update when she's born!


----------



## laila 44

Dd1 - estimated 8!pounds at 40 weeks. Born at 38 weeks weighed 8.5 so would have been massive. 

Dd2-- estimated 7.5 at 40 weeks. Born 37 weeks weighing 7.5 pounds so big for 3 weeks early!

This one is so far in 40% but I'm very very sceptical.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

27+3 - 2lb 7oz estimated 8lb at 40w born at 39+6 - 7lb 12oz.


----------



## Twinmum87

DS1, on day of birth, estimated at 3lb 15oz, born 4lb 6oz.
DD, on day of birth, estimated 5lb, born 4lb 2.5oz.
DS2, 4 days before birth, estimated 7lb 8oz, born 7lb 10oz.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

With my daughter: She was estimated to be 5 lbs, 10oz @ 36+1. I had her 38+1 & she was 6 lbs, 6oz. So I'd say it was pretty darn accurate!


----------



## TayBabes92

36 weeks estimated baby would be 7.5lb

DD born exactly 40 weeks weighing 6lb 1oz


----------



## kerrymom

With my second daughter, my ob kept telling me she was big and was coming early- like 3 weeks! She was born 6 days early, in a super fast labor, at 7 lbs 7 oz, and 20 1/4 inches long.


----------



## CRWx

CRWx said:


> Told she was 6lbs 9oz at 38+1... Will update when she's born!

She was born 7lbs 13oz at 41+1 :)


----------



## smileyfaces

With ds2 I had a scan at 38 weeks and they estimated 8.7lbs. Went in for induction at 40+3 and the midwifes were all convinced by feeling him that he was at least 10lbs! But then he was born at 40+5 and weighed 8lbs on the dot.


----------



## lauraemily17

Last growth scan at 32 weeks, can't remember exactly how much he weighed then, but they predicted he'd be 9lb by 40 weeks.

He was born through spontaneous labour, on his due date weighing 9lb exactly!


----------



## m0mmyCool

With my 2nd, I had a growth scan at 40 weeks estimating he was 8lbs 9oz. He was born a week later weighing 9lb 14oz.

With this LO, I had a growth scan at 36 weeks 2days and they estimate he is 7lbs. Will update when he's born.


----------



## m0mmyCool

lauraemily17 said:


> Last growth scan at 32 weeks, can't remember exactly how much he weighed then, but they predicted he'd be 9lb by 40 weeks.
> 
> He was born through spontaneous labour, on his due date weighing 9lb exactly!

Wow! Lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

My little one has been estimated at 36+2 as being 5lb14 
Will update when he is here x


----------



## dani_tinks

At 38 weeks this one was estimated to be 6lbs 2oz - will update when she's here :)


----------



## Amalee

At 38 weeks (plus some amt of days... I don't remember now), he measured 9 lbs 3 oz. He was born at 41 +1 weighing 9lbs 13oz.


----------



## broodymrs

At 41 weeks weight was estimated at either 9 or 9.5 pounds, can't remember which now. Born at 40+12 at 10lbs, 14.5oz. So they were quite a bit out. The private scan I had at 19 weeks was more accurate and I just added half a pound a week which pretty much put me bang on 10lbs for a 40 week gestation


----------



## CVR1986

35 week scan suggested 9lb 8oz to 10lb at birth, arrived 39+2 at 6lb 13oz


----------



## m0mmyCool

Growth scan at 36 weeks 2 days estimated 7lbs. He was born at exactly 39 weeks weighing 7lbs 13 oz.


----------



## Tanikins

Ds1 was estimated 10lb 4oz and was born 7lbs 14.5


----------



## RaspberryK

Way off for me, a few days before ds was born he was estimated to be 8lb but he was 10lb3oz. 
Dd was estimated to be around 6lb8 at 36ish weeks and born at 39 weeks at 7lb13 so I'd say they were about right with her. X


----------



## Flannz94

Baby girl measures in the 30th percentile according to ultrasounds, so it'll be interesting. She measured at 6lb6oz at 38 weeks, and I'll update when she arrives :)


----------



## SisterRose

All of my estimates were pretty much spot on, I got lucky.

Estimated my little girl 6lb 2oz and she was born spot on 6lb 2oz

Estimated my next little girl mid 5lbs and was 5lb 5oz 

Estimated my little boy to be over 7lb and he was 6lb 14oz!


----------



## Chrissy05

Growth scan at 37 weeks 2 days estimated my little guy to be 7lbs 14 oz, he was born at 39 weeks 4 days and weighed 8lbs 1 oz.


----------



## victoria1987

Had a growth scan at 39+5 and they said baby was 7lb 11oz. Had her at 40+4 weighing 7lb 8oz so it was over estimated a fair bit.


----------



## emma4g63

I had one 2 days ago estimated 9lb 2
Being iduced today so we shall see


----------



## banana07

At 34 weeks dd was estimated at 5lb 12oz so told to expect a 8-9 lb baby she was born at 41+3 8lb 8oz. So pretty accurate for me. 

My sil was never told a weight but they scared the craps out if her for weeks about this gigantic baby who was born day before due date at 8lb 10oz a big baby yes but not the monster they had scared her about!! There was a woman in maternity beside her under Same consultant who was also told it was a gigantic baby she was so scared she demanded a section and she got it baby was exact Same weight as my sil 8.8


----------



## ajarvis

At 39 weeks with my oldest they said he was at least 10lbs and used that info to scare me into thinking I'd have a huge baby and I agreed to an induction. He was 8lbs 4 oz. I didn't pay attention to any guesses with my youngest because of that lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My1 daughter was estimated to be 4lb 14oz at 31+3 

She was born at 33+3 weighing 5lb 5 oz so was fairly accurate for me


----------



## CanadianLady

Had 3 growth scan due to measuring ahead. At 38 weeks they estimated 9 1/2 to 10 lbs. Born 39+5 at 7lbs 6.5oz.


----------



## Rhio92

For saskia, the midwifery notes predicted her to be 6lb, she was born weighing 8lb :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

First baby was estimated at 7lb10 at 38 weeks and was 8lb 4.5 born at 40.
Second baby was estimated st 7lb6 at 40&3 and was born the following day weighing 7lb6.5oz


----------



## emma4g63

Well mine was way off...

Was estimated 2 days b4 9lb 2

She was 10lb 6

And even funnier i was scanned as thought baby was small !!


----------



## teal

Estimated to be 4lbs 11oz at 33+6. Born at 41 weeks weighing 8lbs 11oz.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Estimate birth weight of 4-5lbs. She was 6lb 15oz.


----------



## loeylo

My LO was estimated to be 7lb10 at birth when I was scanned at 38 weeks, she was 6lb 14oz.


----------



## Amy1123

I'm glad I found this thread....I'm only 32 weeks and they estimate her at 5lbs 2oz already &#128551; I'm very curious to see how this ends!


----------



## LoveCakes

I had a scan at 34 weeks due to bump measuring huge, they estimated baby was perfectly 50th centile and 5lb1, then 6 days later I had an emergency scan and they estimated 6lb4, pushing me back up above 90th centile! Back on Monday for another growth scan do will check then


----------



## Tanikins

Estimated birth weight of 4lb 8oz. Will update when he's here. 10 days until induction


----------



## jtr2803

Estimated at 4lb 6oz at 32+4, on 0.5lb per week rule that will make her 7lb 11ish at birth.

I cannot see her being much more than 7lb at all!


----------



## laughingduck

My daughter was estimated 7lb and came out 6lb12, so pretty close.


----------



## Tanikins

Estimated 4lb 8oz born 4lb 13oz


----------



## minties

Those last two were very close!

I'm having baby in a couple of days, she is estimated at 3.45kg at birth which is about 7lbs 8oz I think? Pretty chubby for 38+6 (think my ticker is a bit off).


----------



## sarah0108

With my first born her 36 week growth scan was about 6lb5oz, she was born at 41+2 weighing 8lb14.5 
So bang on really as they say babies usually gain about 1/2 per week in the last weeks.. so i was told.


----------



## minties

minties said:


> Those last two were very close!
> 
> I'm having baby in a couple of days, she is estimated at 3.45kg at birth which is about 7lbs 8oz I think? Pretty chubby for 38+6 (think my ticker is a bit off).

Scans were pretty accurate! She was 3.42kg. Pretty damn perfect


----------



## takingforever

I had a growth scan last Thursday at 35+3 and was estimated at 6lb 10oz I'm being induced at 37+2 which will be the 10th August (6 days eeek) They estimated birth weight at 7lb 8oz will update next week xx


----------



## takingforever

Had our little boy this morning and he was 7lb 6.5oz so very very close to the estimate X


----------



## Tesh23

Growth scan estimated him To be 7lbs 11oz (about 3.5kg) he was born ten day early at 6lbs 12oz (about 3.07kg) so almost a whole pound off!


----------



## LoveCakes

My last growth scan was a few weeks before he arrived but it put us in the 90tj centile line and he arrived at 9lb11, bang on that line for his gestation.


----------



## themisfit

My daughter was estimated at 7 lbs, came out 7 lbs 14 oz, so pretty close.


----------



## Sesity

They were way out for me!

Scan at 38 weeks estimated him to be 7lb at due date.
Midwife on due date felt bump over for me & said he wasn't very large.
He was born 3 days later weighing flippin 10 lb 8!


----------



## Kaylen

my daughter was estimated to be 9 lb at 40 weeks, she came at 39.6 and was 8.12


----------



## kirstybumx3

Growth scan at 31 weeks - 5lbs
Birth weight at 32 weeks - 5lbs 8.5oz


----------



## Ellivort

Estimated by scan at 5 Lbs at 31+5. will let you know in 6-8 weeks when she is here!


----------



## smileyfaces

I was told #3 was 8lb 15oz on my due date...he was born 8 days later at 9lb 13oz


----------



## nycmommy

With my son they estimated he will be over 9lbs because he was long, he was born 6lbs 14oz

With my daughter the estimated around 8lbs..she came out 8lbs 7 oz

With this baby at 36 weeks I was told she is 7lbs and will be around 8 at birth so we will see.


----------



## Lalaloopsie

They said at 34 weeks she was already 8lb
At 40+4 she was just under 8lb


----------



## second.time

I can't remember exact weights, but at my 20-week scan my son was a full 10 days ahead. He arrived on his due date weighing 7 lbs. 6 oz. (almost perfectly average).


----------



## heychrissie

I had a growth scan the day I was induced which put my daughter at 7lb13...she was born the next day at 8lb11 &#128580;
I was sent for a growth scan because I was measuring small, lol.


----------

